# Loob has over 1000 posts!



## dn88

Hasn't anybody noticed that Loob reached her first thousand a long time ago?? 
​ 
Nicely done, Loob! 
 I really enjoy your posts, it's a great pleasure to read them as they are always very helpful.
I can't wait for your next thousand. 

*My sincere congratulations!

*dn88​

PS: Not that I hadn't searched the sticky "Thanks... but no thanks" before posting this.


----------



## cheshire

My greatest respect, gratitude and Loob for  you, Loob!


----------



## Eva Maria

Loob,

Congratulations! 

When I became a member of this forum of forums some months ago, you were one of the first forum members to greet and help me!

Sólo hemos coincidido una vez, pero todavía me acuerdo de ti!!

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Loob,

it's not that we've met that often; but I have always enjoyed reading your posts and absolutely love your avatar  I bet you are a sweet, sweet person!

All the best and hope to come across you more often! 

Love from Barcelona


----------



## nichec

Oh, the blonde with the pigtails.....
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Congratulations Loob.  I always enjoy and learn from your posts.

Thomas Tompion


----------



## Arrius

I can't remember in which discussions we exchanged opinions or even in which languages, but you have left an extremely favourable general impression on me, so that I am glad when I see your _nom de plume_ appear on a thread.Keep up the good work!
Ciao,
A.


----------



## jonquiliser

Wow, I'm very very late. But I've run into you a few times, and you've seemed such a nice person that I just wanted to pop by to congratulate you now I realised you're past the 1,000. *CONGRATS *


----------



## DearPrudence

Blonde with pigtails?? ... Would that be ... !! No! A thousand times more helpful & at least as kind as Candy, that's Loob 
Add me to the fan list 
*Congratulations *& a lot of thanks


----------



## Trisia

Oh, dear me, I completely missed this thread! Shame on me 

Loob, I love your avatar (especially when it shows up on a thread I have no idea what to say on ) and I thoroughly enjoy your posts. You're very helpful and kind. Congratulations on your 1314 posts.


----------



## The Scrivener

"Here we go Looby-Loo" - 

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

I always enjoy your posts.

Best wishes,
Scriv.

(I hope Andy Pandy and Teddy won't be jealous and pull your plaits.)


----------



## quietdandelion

Dear Loob,
I want to grap this opportunity to say congratulations and thanks to you.
You help us more than you know it.

Keep showing up and guiding us through the rough times.

Wish you happy and beatiful forever.


QD


----------

